# backup exec 12.5 won't start media service on windows 2003 server



## takman_777 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello all! 

Brand new to the forum and I am hoping I can get better support than Symantec offers!

I have just installed an Acer server with a Sony SDX-570V series 80gb tape drive which is registered in Device Manager. After installing Backup Exec 12.5 and then trying to access the backup management console, I am greeted with an error message which says that the media service will not start.

I went to the Services console and tried to manually start all of the Symantec services listed and they fail as the media service will not start.

any ideas at this point would be very helpful.

:wave:


----------



## takman_777 (Apr 3, 2009)

this is the error code i receive:

server-specific error code 536928979. Backup Exec Device and Media Service is not started, and i can't start it manually. HELP!!


----------

